# Wood sample graphics needed



## Scottydont (Apr 9, 2005)

I want to post some wood samples jpgs with descriptions on my website. So I am not reinventing the wheel, does anyone have anything like that or at least a source for it?


----------



## wicook (Apr 9, 2005)

You might try BB. He has a good stack of pictures of different blanks, both stabilized and non-stabilized.


----------



## Mainebowlman (Apr 9, 2005)

Scott, here are a few websites to keep you busy.  I use them to try to identify "mystery wood" I find in the pen blank bin.  Some pics are undoubtedly copyrighted, but I don't know how you'd find out which ones.

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/#letterH

http://www.gilmerwood.com/sample%20image%20categories.htm

http://www.hardwood.org/species_guide/display_species.asp

http://www.qualitywoodcrafts.com/pens_gifts.html#samples

http://www.woodworkerssource.net/Merchant3/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=WS&Category_Code=A

http://www.woodmagazine.com/wood/category.jhtml?categoryid=/templatedata/wood/category/data/Wood_Magazine_Wood_Profiles.xml

http://www.woodworking.org/WC/woodsampler.html

Hope this helps.  

Jack (...in the Sun. Most of the snow is gone!!!)


----------



## Daniel (Apr 9, 2005)

You can also start here. this is my web sight and this page is a work in progress. most images where pilfered from our suppliers.
http://yourdonspens.com/Material%20Page.html


----------



## Scottydont (Apr 9, 2005)

I apreciate the help. I am looking to produce a page similar to Daniels.

Thanks everyone, keep the cards and letters coming!


----------



## JimGo (Apr 9, 2005)

Hey Moderators...can we get this list moved to the FAQ forum?  This is a GREAT list!


----------



## rtjw (Apr 10, 2005)

Jim, that is a great idea. Man if there was somewhere here with a list of woods and a picture to see what they look like.  Great resource for everyone.


----------



## MDWine (Apr 10, 2005)

Here's another project for ya!

Now that I'm fully infected, I look for wood everywhere, just like YOU, right?
I find that I need to learn what the tree, bark, and leaves look like.  I had to ride by a log on the side of the road for several days on the way home from work before I could figure out what it was.

Education is the answer!  I need to find "one of them tree books" !


----------



## Scottydont (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MDWine_
> <br />Here's another project for ya!
> 
> Now that I'm fully infected, I look for wood everywhere, just like YOU, right?
> ...



You got that right! I can't go for a walk in the woods anymore without sizing up trees like a college kid checking out hotties at the pub!


----------

